# Will my gigabyte 970ads3 motherboard support crossfire or sli?



## Fx8350 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am having amd fx 8350 processor,cossair vegenence 4gbddr3 1600mhz ram,gigabyte ads 3 motherboard,gtx 560ti gpu and 700watt smps.my question is- my motherboard has 1 pci 2.0 16x and one pci 2.0 4x slot.i am currently using 560ti on 16x slot.i want to add another 560ti on 4x slot.is it possible?and my another question is- can i sli gtx 470 with 560ti?does sli needs same cards?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ No you can't. 970 based motherboards don't have sli support but only crossfire. For amd, only 990 chipset based boards support sli.
And you can't sli 470 with 560-ti even on an sli board. In sli, you need to pair same gpu based cards whereas in crossfire, you can use two or more gpu's from same family.

For example-
680 sli = 680 + 680
You cannot sli 680 with a 670 even though they belong to same family.

Crossfire allows dissimilar  pairing but in same family range.

For example-

7970 cfx  = 7970 + 7970
7970 + 7950 is also possible.

But 7970 + 7870 is not possible as they belong to different family hierarchy .

I hope you are clear.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2013)

No, You can't run SLI with a 970 chipset board, due to lack of speed with 2nd PCI-E slot (i.e. only 4x)
Although you can add another card as Phyx card.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 6, 2013)

^^
Well, when the board doent support SLI at all, where do you bring the 'lack of speed' matter from. 
Try to be exact buddy.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ No you can't. 970 based motherboards don't have sli support but only crossfire. For amd, only 990 chipset based boards support sli.
> And you can't sli 470 with 560-ti even on an sli board. In sli, you need to pair same gpu based cards whereas in crossfire, you can use two or more gpu's from same family.
> 
> For example-
> ...



at-least CF between HD7970(or HD7950)+HD7870 (Tahiti LE) is possible


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 6, 2013)

This should be helpful:
*cdn.overclock.net/0/06/068d19bb_AMD_CrossfireX_Chart_1618W.jpeg 

and this: 
*sites.amd.com/PublishingImages/Public/Graphic_Illustrations/WebBannerJPEG/AMD_CrossfireX_Chart_1618W.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2013)

lol, the chart has no mention for HD 7870 (Tahiti LE)  anyway, going back to Op's query though the thread title has the CF word but  Op is asking mainly about only SLI whjich his OP has no support for and his 700W must be a good branded one coz 2x 560 with FX-8350 can draw some serious power.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2013)

^^ Topgear i think you cannot crossfire tahiti le with tahiti gpu's. Reason is dissimilar memory bus ( 256 compared to 384) & lesser ROP count. VRAM is also less in LE version. 
The front end is same as 7950 though.


----------



## vkl (Jan 7, 2013)

^^HD7870 XT or Tahiti LE can be crossfired with hd7950 and hd7970.Radeon HD 7870 "Tahiti LE" Can Pair with HD 7900 Series in CrossFireX
The available VRAM after crossfiring would be 2GB.Number of ROPs is same for hd7970,hd7950,hd7870 XT,hd7870.
Anyway lesser number of ROPs doesn't matter for crossfiring.Hd5830 which has half the number of ROPs of hd5850 can be crossfired with hd5870 or hd5850.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 7, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> ^^
> Well, when the board doent support SLI at all, where do you bring the 'lack of speed' matter from.
> Try to be exact buddy.



Used lack of speed phrase to inform OP about the 'background technical reason' for which 970 chipset don't support SLI.
TO run SLI, pci-e slots must have enough bandwidth to run @8x speed, otherwise SLI won't run. 
Although a nvidia card in a 4x slot can be used as phyx.

That's what was there in that post of mine.


----------

